# questions from a new member on my m&p



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey guys, I've owned my sw m&p for a few weeks now. I still need ALOT of range/practice time. Today I was practicing reloading (empty mags) and I am finding that sometimes i "miss" the slide release lever, my technique must be off. do you guys press it with your firing hand, or your support hand ? also, what finger should I be depressing the magazine with ?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Typically mag release and slide release with your right (firing hand) thumb. If you've selected the right back strap in an M&P, you should be able to do it without shifting your grip on the gun.

It will become second nature, keep it up.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Early manufacture M&P's had a slide release that was flat and more dificult to operate than later models with a more pronounced outward curve to the release. I had one and have since replaced it with the new version. I saw a couple of posts on another forum indicating S&W had sent the new style free to those that complained.

The serial number range MPAXXXX and possibly some MPBXXXX units had the flat release.

My MPBXXXX series 9MM had the new release but my MPAXXXX 40 had the early one.

My thumb works both mag and slide release quite well for me.

Both style slide releases, as delivered, are more difficult to release than I like. I used some 600 grit wet/dry sandy paper and a stone on mine to remove the sharp edges causing the problem. Go slow if you try it. 

A new release cost $12.00 last year so it is not earth shattering should you ruin it.

Some individuals prefer to release by the slingshot method rather than using the lever and dont want it to release easily.

M&P's are good machines.

Have fun and stay safe.

:smt1099


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks guys. I have an MRA xxxx serial. so i may have the new one. I just purchase it a few weeks ago, new condition. 

also, occasionally I will slide in a loaded magazine without the slide being locked back, as sometimes I don't want it "cocked and locked" if its in a certain place. I notice its difficult to place the magazine in under this condition. am I damaging the bullet shells or any part of the receiver or magazine by doing this ? I have to push it fairly hard for it to go in.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

rvl8 said:


> also, occasionally I will slide in a loaded magazine without the slide being locked back, as sometimes I don't want it "cocked and locked" if its in a certain place. I notice its difficult to place the magazine in under this condition. am I damaging the bullet shells or any part of the receiver or magazine by doing this ? I have to push it fairly hard for it to go in.


I've noticed that a little bit on mine too at times. Does it do it with all your magazines? I doubt anything is being damaged though. Maybe someone with more info can chime in, but I would say that as long as you aren't having to really slam it in to get it to lock, you're fine.

Also, with the slide release issue, I've just about stopped using mine. I prefer the slingshot method. IMO it's faster, more deliberate, and more certain to properly chamber the round due to the fact that the slide is travelling the complete length of it's travel as it does during the firing cycle. Something to maybe consider. Requires no work on the gun and no money. Just two hands. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Put a little thought into this gentlemen. When you load cartridges in the magazine, have you noticed how the pressure required increases as you approach the last round?

It does so because of increasing compression of the spring found therein. When you insert a loaded magazine into the closed gun you have to compress that spring just a little bit more which is why you feel resistance.If you didn't compress the stack a bit the bullets would not rise high enough to be picked up during forward motion of the slide full load or not.

I have cycled 10,000 + rounds through my M&P40 and M&P9. Most loads included 1 cartridge in the chamber plus a full complement in the magazine. I have yet to damage my first cartridge by operating in this manner.

To make you feel better here are Smith & Wessons Tech Specs on the M&P40. You will see it states capacity is 15 + 1. The plus 1 is in the chamber.

SKU: 209000 Model: M&P 
Caliber: .40S&W 
Capacity: 15+1 Rounds 
Barrel Length: 4.25" 
Front Sight: Steel Ramp Dovetail Mount - Tritium Sights Optional 
Rear Sight: Steel Novak® Lo-Mount Carry - Tritium Sights Optional 
Trigger Pull: 6.5 lbs. 
Trigger Travel: Rest to Fire .300 in. 
Trigger Reset: Approx. .140 in. 
Frame: Large 
Finish: Slide and Barrel Black Melonite®, 68HRc 
Overall Length: 7.5" 
Material: Zytel Polymer Frame, Stainless Steel Barrel/Slide and Structural Components 
Weight Empty (No Mag): 24.25 oz. 
Overall Height: 5.5" 
Width: 1.2" 
Sight Length: 6.4" 


:smt1099


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

good to know. thanks TOF


----------

